# Daniil Trifonov



## Guest

I note that he has released a new CD, "Silver Age" for DGG. It contains the music of Russian composers, including the Scriabin Piano Concerto - an excerpt of which is contained in this link. It's a syrupy work which is essentially a poor-man's Chopin. Who will buy this album? Anybody here?

https://www.udiscovermusic.com/classical-news/daniil-trifonov-releases-silver-age/


----------



## Bulldog

Looks like a fine album. Unlike you, I don't have a problem with Scriabin's piano concerto.


----------



## Barbebleu

Christabel said:


> I note that he has released a new CD, "Silver Age" for DGG. It contains the music of Russian composers, including the Scriabin Piano Concerto - an excerpt of which is contained in this link. It's a syrupy work which is essentially a poor-man's Chopin. Who will buy this album? Anybody here?
> 
> https://www.udiscovermusic.com/classical-news/daniil-trifonov-releases-silver-age/


Me for one!:lol:


----------



## eljr

It's magnificent. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> Looks like a fine album. Unlike you, I don't have a problem with Scriabin's piano concerto.


Not all of Scriabin's piano music is unappealing to me!! I just don't like this derivative piano concerto.


----------



## Guest

I did, and I've thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> It's magnificent. :tiphat:


Another one here, perhaps you should pay more attention, not to me, but I 'v seen it several times coming by.


----------



## Guest

I like it very much. Maybe the Scriabin Piano Concerto lacks a little fire, but the other pieces, especially the excerpts from "The Firebird" (transcribed for solo piano!) and the Prokofiev Concerto No.2 are wonderful.


----------



## JackRance

Surely I'm wrong but I don't like him so much... For Rachmaninov he's good and it's criminal do a version of Rach piano concerto with a good pianist like Trifonov and a bad conductor like Nezet-Seguin... But when he plays Bach, Schubert or Schumann he's not good for me...


----------



## 96 Keys

I have it and enjoy it very much. I think he's one of the best players of his generation.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Christabel said:


> I note that he has released a new CD, "Silver Age" for DGG. It contains the music of Russian composers, including the Scriabin Piano Concerto - an excerpt of which is contained in this link. It's a syrupy work which is essentially a poor-man's Chopin. Who will buy this album? Anybody here?
> 
> https://www.udiscovermusic.com/classical-news/daniil-trifonov-releases-silver-age/


I bought the album. Having read your OP, I feel so silly now.


----------



## Rogerx

He has just released a new album



:angel:


----------



## 96 Keys

Rogerx said:


> He has just released a new album
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:


And what a slice of heaven!


----------



## Luchesi

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought the album. Having read your OP, I feel so silly now.


pretty bad, huh?


----------



## mollig

Rogerx said:


> He has just released a new album
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:


Who comes up with these horrendous covers? Trifonov is the worst for them, total kitsch every time. It feels like they are aimed at people who have at most a fleeting interest in classical music and just want to buy something "sensitive" as a Christmas present.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Luchesi said:


> pretty bad, huh?


On the contrary, I love it. The problem is that only stupid people would fall for the cover art and the syrupy music - the OP makes the case powerfully.


----------



## Rogerx

mollig said:


> Who comes up with these horrendous covers? Trifonov is the worst for them, total kitsch every time. It feels like they are aimed at people who have at most a fleeting interest in classical music and just want to buy something "sensitive" as a Christmas present.


Called marketing . :angel:


----------



## Klavierman

Here is a recent live performance by him. Starting with the Szymanowski Sonata No.2 is a bold move!


----------



## Captainnumber36

I for one enjoy syrupy music. That's why I love Lang Lang so much.


----------



## sworley

The classical concept album is a plague and they are all either victims or willing participants--Tharaud, Hough, et. al. A Chopin recital goes as "Journal Intime" or a themed recital as Vida Breve, the wonderfully talented Trifonov too--talented men playing great music and marketing as kitsch. (Yikes! I sound disproportionately hostile over such a slight irritation. Time for more coffee.)


----------



## SoloYH

prodigy not just in technique but also emotional depth.

some of my favorite of his work:

fantasie impromptu recording
G minor fantasie fugue live
chaconne left hand
his whole THE CHOPIN competition run, but especially his concerto


----------



## Luchesi

Yes, I never appreciated the Tarantella op43, but he explains it to me and I hear what Chopin was going for..


----------



## mollig

He really has an unfortunate appearance. Like some kind of troll from a Grimm fairytale. Makes it hard to watch him.


----------

